# Stocked up for good while now!



## jbellard (Apr 5, 2018)

Hey folks!

My father-in-Law has some land and was kind enough to cut down several trees for me to use for the smoker. 
Here’s a pic of the haul today. 
I have pecan, white oak, and hickory.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 5, 2018)

Well, Damn, Aunt Lucy!
How long you think you can stretch it?
Looks like a lot of great meals in that stack.:D


----------

